# This is my MANILA



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Dinner in Binondo, Manila
March 23, 2008*


----------



## nakoi28 (Jan 17, 2008)

Can I call it mine too?


----------



## nakoi28 (Jan 17, 2008)

Can I call it mine too?


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^sure!

Photos I took this afternoon.

*Fort Santiago
May 11, 2008*


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Manila Bay*
*May 17, 2008*


----------



## galore (Dec 3, 2007)

lovely.

it never gets tiring.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

excellent collection, i can see such a lovely city out your pics


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks! i'll take more pics some other time


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

May 28, 2008

*Ortigas, Metro Manila*









*Makati, Metro Manila*


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice humanizing view of a very large metropolis....Love the blend of east and west...new world /old world charm.


----------



## red_jasper (Jun 19, 2007)

c0kelitr0 said:


> *Dinner in Binondo, Manila
> March 23, 2008*



^^ yum-my :cheers2:


----------



## jrevalde (Aug 2, 2005)

lovely pics coke


----------



## le Reine (Oct 29, 2005)

wow, clear shots! what camera are you using?


----------



## paulnaki (Jul 16, 2008)

nice pics. parang hindi talaga sa Pinas


----------



## SqualorMTL (Jul 28, 2008)

:drool:

Can't wait to go back!


----------



## MakatiBoy (May 7, 2006)

I like this thread. It showcases the positive side of Manila. The world should also see why Manila is still one of the most exciting mega-cities in the world. :banana:


----------



## sirhc aziledrolf (Jul 11, 2008)

I really miss Manila 

Thank you very much for these wonderful photos....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## FlashCollider (Sep 12, 2008)

Will be there January next year, i miss home.


----------

